# Latest and the Hottest News...Portland



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Portland acquires Darius Miles from Cleveland for Jeff McInnis and Ruben Boumtje Boumtje.

Where does this leave Rasheed??? Anyone? Anyone? Is Rasheed really being set up to join the Knicks? Anyone? Anyone? Portland knew/knows about our interest in Darius Miles. For them to trade for him means either they are getting rid of Rasheed or this is just the ULTIMATE in Penis Blocks that I have ever seen? Knick Fans Holla and Holla Loud!


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I think this move affects Qyntel Woods and Ruben Patterson more than Rasheed Wallace. Miles isn't ready to be an everyday starter, so I would look into more how he fits into the crowded wing situation on the Blazers.

I'm not sure if the Cavs are getting back equal value for Miles with McInnis, but I do think McInnis is a quality scoring point who IS starter-quality and upgrades that position for the Cavs.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Cleveland gets the PG they've wanted. McInnis can score and take ball handling pressure off of Lebron. Miles wasn't in the rotation so it's good for Cleveland.

Portland is obviously going to follow this up with a trade at some point. Miles is a free agent and they've made it known they want cap space, but he's also a good stopgap SF to replace Rasheed Wallace when he is dealt.

OR it could mean that a trade with the Knicks is on the horizon. The Knicks have coveted both Wallace and Miles. The Blazers need a PG now and the Knicks have two available (Norris and Frank Williams). Frank Williams should intrigue Portland because they don't plan on keeping free agent to be Damon Stoudamire.

Dare we say Allan Houston, Frank Williams, and Michael Doleac for Rasheed Wallace and Darius Miles?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Can Portland aquire, then turn around and trade Darius Miles? I don't think so, but please someone answer the question...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr Rashidi...I think you are on to something,especially with the Sundov signing..I mean,what are we doing signing him???

But,I think Portland is going to hold the knicks up..
So if I was Nash, I would trade

Rasheed and Miles

for

Houston,Thomas and Doleac...Thomas is the Key to the deal


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, I think Houston, Thomas and Doleac is a lot, especially to be keeping Van Horn. I'd rather have Houston and Sheed than VH and Sheed. But I guess I'd support it. I like that Sheed has an expiring contract, and it would be good to be free of Houston's.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

it is alot..but i think KVH has very little trade value..that doesnt mean he isnt valuable,but for some reason has a bad rep...

The knicks starting five would be..

Starbury
Penny
deke
rasheed
KVH

Miles as a 6th man


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't know if I consider that an upgrade. I do believe that Rasheed would be like Spree and behave well here, but there is that risk, which I don't think is justified by that lineup. I don't like Hardaway as a starter. Maybe if there were a way to get Crawford too, or instead of Miles.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Pros
Getting rid of Houston's contract
Starting a guard that can defend, rebound, and pass (Penny) at SG.
Getting a SF that can run, pass, and defend a little.
Getting a PF that would be the 3rd best PF in the eastern conference.

Cons
Houston is team's 2nd best scorer
What happens if Penny goes down? Then again, I guess the same thing when Houston went down. Shandon plays.
Sheed becomes the backup center when Deke leaves the game.
What happens if Sheed gets ejected?

I think the media has really blown Kurt Thomas' "chemistry with Marbury" on the pick and roll out of proportion lately. He's been doing that all year. KT is probably the most overrated Knick on the roster. Yes he's their best post defender, and 2nd best rebounder, but he is worse than Van Horn in the post. Other than that pick and roll, he has no other offensive moves. If Michael Doleac could play defense, he'd be Kurt Thomas. For all the hype KT has gotten, I don't see Wallace doing any worse on the roll than KT, and his offense probably more than makes up for the slight difference in defense. Rasheed probably makes a better center than KT does.

If it takes getting rid of Kurt Thomas to dump Houston's supposedly untradable contract, what's the big deal?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I wouldn't mind getting rid of Kurt Thomas either.. If we can get rid of Houston's contract in the process, I'm not complaining too much...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't you guys know???? Scott Layden LOVED jump shooters. Quick! Trade them all!


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

You make some good points Rashidi, especially for a guy who's down on Miles and Rasheed. So are you saying you'd make that trade?


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

Are you sure Portland can turn around and trade Miles? Isn't there like a waiting period or something unless you trade someone 1 for 1?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

That's the same thing I was thinking. Can Portland aquire Darius Miles, then turn around and trade him?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Cleveland gets the PG they've wanted. McInnis can score and take ball handling pressure off of Lebron. Miles wasn't in the rotation so it's good for Cleveland.
> 
> Portland is obviously going to follow this up with a trade at some point. Miles is a free agent and they've made it known they want cap space, but he's also a good stopgap SF to replace Rasheed Wallace when he is dealt.
> ...


Miles and Wallace are both free agents. So if their desire is cap space, won't it be wise to keep them both? 

I can see why you say they would want Williams, but it's not cause Damon is a FA, in fact he is a FA in 05. They would want Williams as Damon is a liability of sorts...

-Petey


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> That's the same thing I was thinking. Can Portland aquire Darius Miles, then turn around and trade him?



http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#86

84._ When can't a player be traded?_ Can players be given "no-trade" clauses in their contracts? 

A "no-trade" clause can be negotiated into an individual contract if the player has been in the NBA for at least eight seasons, and has played for the team with which he is signing for at least four seasons._ They don't have to be the immediately prior four seasons -- for example, Horace Grant got a no-trade clause from Orlando when he signed with them in 2001._ He had played for Orlando for four seasons, but had played for Seattle and Los Angeles in the interim._ Very few players actually have one of these no-trade provisions._ Otherwise, individually negotiated contracts may not contain no-trade clauses._ The no-trade clause prevents the team from making a trade involving the player without the player's consent. 



In addition, teams cannot trade players under the following circumstances: 



For two months after receiving the player in trade, if the player is being traded in combination with other players._ However, the team is free to trade the player by himself (not packaged with other players) immediately._ This two-month restriction applies only to teams over the salary cap._ (Also see question number 71 for a special case where players can be traded together in less than two months.)

_ 
When the trading deadline has passed. _Teams are free to make trades again once their season has ended, but cannot trade players whose contracts are ending or could end due to an option.

_ 
For three months or until December 15th of that season (whichever is later) after signing a contract as a free agent or draft rookie._ (Note: This does not apply to players who sign contract extensions or who renegotiate their existing contracts._ These players may be traded immediately.)

_ 
When the player is playing under a one-year contract and will have Larry Bird or Early Bird rights at the end of the contract. _Note: This includes first round draft picks following their fourth (option) season, who accept their team's qualifying offer for their fifth season.

_ 
For one year after exercising the right of first refusal to keep a restricted free agent (however, the player can consent to a trade to any team except the team that tried to sign him).

_ 
After claiming a player on waivers, for 30 days if the player was claimed during a season, or until the first day of the next season if the player was claimed during the offseason.


There seems to be a lot of confusion about the first bullet item above._ A lot of media mistakenly report that a player cannot be re-traded for two months under any circumstances, even by himself._ This is not true -- Danny Manning's trade from Phoenix to Orlando, and soon thereafter to Milwaukee is one example of the correct application of this trade rule._ Other media reports confuse the sign-and-trade rule with this one, claiming that the player can be re-traded within 48 hours or after 60 days, but not in between. 

The fourth bullet item above (players with one-year contracts can't be traded if they will be a Bird or Early Bird free agent) has an interesting implication._ If a player has a two-year contract, but the second year is an option year, then the league treats it like a one-year contract and does not allow the player to be traded._ If the option is exercised and the contract becomes a true two-year contract, then the player is tradeable._ The Phoenix Suns had to exercise their team option on Corrie Blount before trading him to Golden State on 1/26/01.


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that doesn't answer my question.. can he be traded??
(I'm on a school break and my brain doesn't start working for another week)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i think he could have been trade the same day of the trade,or after 60 days which is past the trading deadline


----------



## reives21 (Jan 14, 2003)

Does anyone think Portland made that trade for Miles to prevent NY from getting him? Could it be they want a better offer from NY to aquire Sheed? NY can't rely on ending talks about Sheed and fall back on Miles if Miles is unavailable... or does this mean Portland is one step closer to dealing Sheed (to any team with the right offer of course)?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Miles + Rashweed - 21 million in cap room right? So maybe they want kobe's/


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Miles + Rashweed - 21 million in cap room right? So maybe they want kobe's/


They are still over the cap, how will they sign Kobe? That is actually not cap space, but 21 million dollars in expiring contracts.

-Petey


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> i think he could have been trade the same day of the trade,or after 60 days which is past the trading deadline


He can be traded within 60 days _if he's not bundled with any other Blazer players_. So a deal like this would work:

NY Gets: Darius Miles

Portland Gets: Frank Williams, Michael Sweetney and Othella Harrington

I don't see why NY would do that, since they reportedly wouldn't give up Williams to Cleveland, but it's something that would work from a cap perspective.

From Portland's perspective, I don't really think there's much left after the Marbury deal that should interest the Blazers. The deal I list above would be good, but only because it's so one-sided for Portland.

Houston, KVH, Shandon Anderson... these guys aren't contracts that Portland wants to take on unless we're moving both DA and Ruben Patterson. Thomas is interesting, but he's less valuable to Portland now that we've taken a step away from the upper echelon in the league and gone back into reload mode... by the time the Blazers are good enough for KT to make a difference, he'll be too old to do it.

Thomas surprised me by making the Marbury trade, and he could do it again with Wallace, but I don't see a direct NY-Portland deal happening this year. Getting SAR into Portland, though, would be closer to acceptable.

Ed O.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually I'm thinking that Miles was brought in to replace one of the Blazer SFs (Patterson, Woods) when said person is traded.


----------

